# Bypassing the EIT?



## Wolverine (Aug 24, 2007)

I think this topic's been covered before, but here it is again:

Anyone have success, particularly in GA, with bypassing the EIT and going straight to PE?

I have a cohort , 20 years out of school, who's first attempt at getting it waived was rejected by the :vadar: :vadar: :vadar: :vadar: . Now he either has to accept going back for the EIT or push back against the Empire and try again to get it waived.

I seem to remember hearing once that they always reject you first time (?)


----------



## Old as Dirt Geo (Aug 24, 2007)

It is my understanding that if you get the EIT waived in GA and then passed PE, when you apply to others states you will also have to request an EIT waiver in those other states. Passing the EIT is not impossible though. At my last job a guy passed the EIT and PE in April of 2005 on the first try, taking them back to back after being out of school for 32 years and with only 5 years in the engineering profession. He had worked in the family construction businessbefore that. Now he did have the luxury of a wife that could support them while he took 2 months off from work to study just before the tests. I also knew another guy who took the EIT &amp; PE back to back about 10 years ago after being out of school for about 8 years. He passed the PE portion the first time and finally passed the EIT portion on his 8th try. So there is hope but it isn't easy.

OADG


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 24, 2007)

Old as Dirt Geo said:


> taking them back to back after being out of school for 32 years and with only 5 years in the engineering profession.


Holy Crap


----------



## LXZ (Aug 26, 2007)

Maybe 15 years is not too long. I passed my PE in CA in my first try after I am out of school for more than 15 years and I am only in this bussiness for about 5 years.


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 26, 2007)

I know someone in GA trying to do it, but I dont think they are going to let him.

I have known 2 people who went back and took the EIT &amp; PE after being out of school 25+years and passed though.


----------



## NCcarguy (Aug 26, 2007)

It depends on the experience. That's what I've done in NC. 20 years of experience and they let me go straight to the PE exam. It's turned out to be somewhat of a cruel joke though, but that's a different story.

The rules in NC state that you have to have 20 years of PROGRESSIVE engineering experience. I had a bit more than that, so I didn't have a problem. Tell him to apply in NC, and take the test here, although the problem might be the same as what he's dealing with in GA.


----------



## tank (Sep 18, 2007)

I know that in NH you can wait 10 years if you have not passed the EIT. I know a guy, I use to work with him. He never took the EIT(so he tells us) and since he has 10 years of experience, NH let him sit for PE.


----------



## bigray76 (Sep 18, 2007)

I believe in NJ one option for taking the PE is to have an accredited engineering degree and 15 years experience in order to bypass the EIT. I don't know anyone what has tried this route.

-Ray


----------



## cement (Sep 18, 2007)

I passed it and bypassed it.

I took and passed it in NJ way back when, but the certificate had a 10 yr expiration and the NJ Board did not keep records. I would have had to take it over in CO, but I had enough experience that the EIT was waived. :th_rockon:


----------

